# Stormy Point Branson



## CMVer (Jul 25, 2007)

Newer resort; no reviews yet.  Anyone been there?  Is there a decent indoor pool for fall travel?  Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2007)

CMVer said:


> Anyone been there?


We took a timeshare sales tour there (for freebies) last fall, even though we were staying at a different Branson timeshare (on _Last Call_ ). Instead of multi-unit condo buildings, Stormy Point is a bunch of little  but very nice 2BR houses, attractively arranged, beautifully furnished, & meticulously landscaped so that the whole thing looks like an idealized little neighborhood -- something Walt Disney might have dreamed about.  

Construction was going on at the clubhouse, pool, & lakefront -- looked like all that was going to be deluxe when completed.  Don't remember whether an indoor pool was part of the plan. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Jul 25, 2007)

There have been a few discussions about Stormy Point.  You might try the Search Feature.

Stormy Point is still a project in the works.  It's probably the _cutest_ timeshare concept we've ever seen.  But, it's not a pool-a-holic's resort.  The pools are skimpy.  I have not looked inside, but I could tell there was an indoor pool room when that building was going up.


----------



## tjk2134 (Jul 25, 2007)

we own and have stayed there. New, nice, clean. 2 or 3 bedrooms. stand alone houses with a yard, some have a stream in the back yard, some trees, probably about 80 houses so far with about 200 when finished. about 100 yards to table rock lake, soon??? it will have a private beach on the lake, a few houses close to the lake and a 4 star restaraunt also close to the lake. the are suposed to bulldoze an older resort that is where the restaraunt will be.
all houses are cape cod style, bold colors, ship themethroughout, plazma tv, fire place, washer/dryer, full kitchen fold out couch.
pool area is nice but a little small and no real shade or theme about it. bar at poolside, indoor pool, also small, decent workout room, nice lobby area, and a 60ft tall lighthouse that you can go up and look out of.
off the strip by about 5 minutes.
its nice to have your own house on vacation.


----------



## brucecz (Jul 26, 2007)

CMVer said:


> Newer resort; no reviews yet.  Anyone been there?  Is there a decent indoor pool for fall travel?  Thanks.



Bob, we toured last fall and were very impressed and asap we reserved a  early November 2008  2 bedroom unit using one of those type of white weeks like you own.

IMHO the units compare very favorably with the  Bluegreens Big Cedar 2 bedroom cabin units.

We liked the Cottages at Green Mountain but we think we will enjoy the Stormy Point units even more.

Beuce


----------



## JLB (Jul 26, 2007)

Others have posted about the Table Rock Lake access.  From what they have said that is at a site further on down Stormy Point Road, not where the resort is being built.  Someone posted that they rented a pontoon boat at that former lake resort.

That is a popular area of Table Rock Lake, being so close to the west end of the strip, and the area of the lake near the dam.  It sits between Indian Point and the dam.

But, from the resort itself there is no feeling of it being on a lake.

Stormy Point Road has some very upscale developments, along with some older, lesser lake properties.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 26, 2007)

I visited Festiva's site and one thing I like about the resort is that they have units that are "pet friendly." There is a $35 first night and $10/night charge there after but I like the idea of being able to take our little scotty dog with us vs leaving her home for our trips to Branson. After reading that on Festiva's site we may have to make a trip to Branson and stay at Stormy point sometime next year.


----------



## JLB (Jul 27, 2007)

Silverleaf is pet-friendly, too.  The TUG family that was at OMR this week had two dogs with them and other TUGgers staying at OMR have brought their dogs with them to the Margaritaville Dock.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2007)

JLB said:


> Silverleaf is pet-friendly, too.  The TUG family that was at OMR this week had two dogs with them and other TUGgers staying at OMR have brought their dogs with them to the Margaritaville Dock.




The only problem is that Silverleaf exchanges through RCI and most everything I own that I exchange is through I.I. The one resort that isn't in Interval would be our Hilton property and I hate to use that just to exchange into Branson when I.I. has been able to offer us so many choices using so much less timeshare (read easy exchange and trading up in size) to get it.


----------



## BGRed (Aug 1, 2007)

JLB said:


> Others have posted about the Table Rock Lake access.  From what they have said that is at a site further on down Stormy Point Road, not where the resort is being built.  Someone posted that they rented a pontoon boat at that former lake resort.
> 
> That is a popular area of Table Rock Lake, being so close to the west end of the strip, and the area of the lake near the dam.  It sits between Indian Point and the dam.
> 
> ...



We did the 'freebie' timeshare tour and absolutely loved the concept. We don't like being in the middle of tourist-ville, so the secluded single-house concept was very appealing. We temporarily purchased; but, rescinded after several key items were missing from our final agreement (which we thought we had carefully read and confirmed where in there at some point).

The resort will have a marina eventually; but, it would have to be quite a distance from the actual housing units.  Our Festiva sales rep set us up with the pontoon 'rental' for free; but, the normal cost is supposed to only be $75/day for owners.

The pool areas were small, which would not be great for our 5 year olds compared to my father-in-laws unit at the Branson Horizons by Marriott.  The eventual beach might help with that situation.

I'd say that we'd be interested in purchasing or renting there someday; but, I'd caution everyone (as with all timeshare purchases I suppose) to read the fine print before signing.  I wish that we would have taken a digital photo of the salesman presentation to document what was promised before going into the room with the 'closer'.


----------



## tjk2134 (Aug 1, 2007)

what was promised that was not delivered????

I have been hearing about the swim beach and marina for over 2 years now, I wonder if this will be like the promised indoor water park at Westgate that now has been officially cancelled after selling that promise thousands of times.

I agree about the pool area, I love Stormy Point but just a little bit more money at the pool area could have gone a LONG way.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 1, 2007)

tjk2134 said:


> what was promised that was not delivered????
> 
> I have been hearing about the swim beach and marina for over 2 years now, I wonder if this will be like the promised indoor water park at Westgate that now has been officially cancelled after selling that promise thousands of times.
> 
> I agree about the pool area, I love Stormy Point but just a little bit more money at the pool area could have gone a LONG way.




I believe that Westgate Brason Woods is STILL selling the idea that they "might" put in an indoor water park despite the fact that it's been scraped.

The rule of thumb is, if it's not in the contract then it didn't/won't happen. Promises made by a TS salesman are about as good as the promises made by the mall Santa Clause that he'll deliver that new Ferrari on December 25th. You might get it but Barbari will be the only one able to drive it.


----------



## BGRed (Aug 1, 2007)

tjk2134 said:


> what was promised that was not delivered????



The main item was the opportunity to purchase additional weeks at Stormy Point for only $299/week (subject to availability).

We thought we had carefully read all documents before signing and that item was in the agreement at some point. Yet, on the car ride home, we couldn't find a clause with that info in the signed documents.  Coincidentally (?), when we looked for the papers on which we had taken our own notes in the presentation, those were not in the final package of information.

Anyway, I think if you want to stay away from the crowds on the strip and enjoy spending time on Table Rock, Stormy Point would be for you.  If you require a good pool and/or want to be closer to the action, you'd likely be disappointed.


----------



## CMVer (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses!  We had walked through the units, but the indoor pool building was not up at that time.  Fall visits make an indoor pool much more important.


----------



## breezylawn (Aug 8, 2007)

Surrey Vacation also welcomes small pets as we are staying there again over Labor Day for just that very reason.  The two bed units are nice, large and the balcony overlooks the pool


----------

